# La radio d'un Ipod en bluetooth ?



## Rollmops (16 Juin 2021)

Bonsoir à tous   



Est-ce qu'on peut diffuser la radio d'un Ipod Nano 7 sur une enceinte en bluetooth ?

Merci.


----------



## iDanGener (26 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
J'écoute la musique et les livres audios par diffusion Bluetooth, mais lorsque je branche les écouteurs filaires, dont le fil sert d'antenne, le son de la radio est envoyé dans les écouteurs filaires. À noter cependant que je n'ai pas fait de mise à jour du système de mon iPod Nano depuis son achat (il y a 7-8 ans ?)


----------

